# 30 day maximum cover?????



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been trawling the internet for new pet insurance for the mutleys but cannot find anyone who will cover them to travel abroad for more than 30 days! 

Can anyone help - we want to leave in the next 2 days and may have to just go without!

Carol


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Bernies said:


> I have been trawling the internet for new pet insurance for the mutleys but cannot find anyone who will cover them to travel abroad for more than 30 days!
> 
> Can anyone help - we want to leave in the next 2 days and may have to just go without!
> 
> Carol


Hi Carol

Have you tried this site? I found it through google.

http://www.insureyourpet.co.uk/abroad.asp

It lists quite a few companies who offer this insurance. Unfortunatley it does not state if 60 days are cover so I guess a call to them would have to be made.

Keith


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Keith, 

I've checked as many as I can just now - there are 2 main problems - the 30 day cover thing and both our dogs are over 10 years old and most of the companies will not cover older dogs.

Looks like we will have to go without - poor wee dugs 

Carol


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a thought - do they have to be insured?


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

I thought it was a necessary evil but haven't found anything confirming it. 

I'd love to know what everybody else does for long stays abroad - I was blissfully unaware of the 30 day cover before - maybe others are too?

(did find a couple who offered 60 days but expensively)


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Our long term three trips abroad have been with standard pet cover, and luckily we've never needed it. I only found out about the 30 day rule this week when checking for our new dog. I too haven't been able to find any. However I'm going to ring Petplan this week to ask if I can extend cover, for a fee of course, and suggest to them there is a market out there, so if I get lucky I'll post on here.

Otherwise we'll be going and saying nowt about how long we've been away if the worst happens! Besides they don't cover you for injury, disease or losing the pet anyway, even in the EU and within the 30 days, so I'm not sure what's left!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't know for sure

but would think if both dogs over10yrs

most insurance policy's will charge an arm and a leg if its a new policy

hopefully nothing will go wrong

but you,ve already taken that chance

so probably saved that money

Ours insured but only three years old

No judgement, been there, seen it, done it
travelled with 6 children and a dog when we could not afford to insure any of us

aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Everyone has their own idea on whether to insure their pets or not and in the end it's down to you which side of the fence you stand.
We've never insured our dogs, at home or abroad, and any Vets bills have had to be paid from our own pockets.
A couple of dogs, out of over a dozen, have required treatment of one kind or another, one dog was epileptic, but the total Vets bills have cost us much, much less than if we'd insured them over the years.
Last year in France our dog cut his leg while chasing rabbits, don't ask, and the Vet charged considerably less than the price we would have expected at home.
There probably are 'horror' stories of excessive Vets bills for accidents, injuries and illnesses but they are probably few and far between.
If you search the 'Pets' forum for 'insurance' you'll find threads for and against insuring your dogs and in the end it's up to you to decide one way or the other.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Halifax do overseas for up to 12 months.
But if dog is over 10yrs old you have to pay £100 excess and after that 15% of the remaining bill !!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Id agree with KC

I think that if insurance premiems are added up unless you are very unlucky it costs more to insure your dog that you end up paying in vet bills

I have Shadow insured in the very unlikely case that he may cause damage, has only once done that---ate the leather seat in our new car
(touch of Turner&Hooch  )

our car so of course that wasn't covered!!!

Aldra


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the info, we cancelled the previous insurances 2 years ago on the basis that like others have said - the premiums worked out more expensive than any costs.

It has proved to be right, both dogs have remained very healthy and we would have saved a fortune if we'd actually 'saved' it  


Ah well, ferry is booked, wood touched, fingers crossed we'll all return as healthy as we leave!

Carol


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Probabally heathier Carol

A bit of sun, a change of scenery, relaxation and Dog walking

Enjoy    

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You are taking the dogs?


----------

